# Dmso



## trekkie

*dmso*

has anyone tried dmso?  has it worked for you?


----------



## Astra

I'm not sure what it is, but I think my sister who's a vet rubs it on her horses!!
I might be wrong
I'm sure that's what she calls it, DMSO, or dimso!


----------



## mattko

trekkie said:


> has anyone tried dmso?  has it worked for you?


DMSO works like a charm for stricturing. You can be on your way to curing your crohns and be relatively pain free within 48 hours using a combination of pure DMSO and colloidal silver mixed about 70/30, then carefully applying to the site with a non coloured, non scented cloth or tissue.

DMSO is a super absorbent solvent so it burns and itches a little once it begins to absorb into your tissues. Dont be tempted to wipe it off it wont hurt you. Leave it on for a couple of hours if you can.

The DMSO will significantly reduce the inflammation and any scar tissue around the site. The 30% Colloidal Silver mixed in will sterilise the DMSO and also act on infections in your intestine. Most people with crohn's have these.  As DMSO is a solvent it will transport the siler colloids directly into your blood & gut walls exterminating the bad guys.

Don't buy standard DMSO thats used for horses. You need pure pharmaceutical grade DMSO like the stuff from jacobs labs. 

If you'd like any more info. Please reply here. I'd like to keep my comms on this forum as public as possible.

Matt

:goodluck:


----------



## My Butt Hurts

I haven't done a ton of research on DMSO or colloidal silver, but I do remember reading some negatives about both of them  (can't remember the details, but I am almost positive of that).  Do your research if you are thinking about using either of those, and ask your doctors even if they aren't usually into alternatives.

You could also do a search here for both of those topics.


----------



## David

Thanks for sharing your insight Matt.

As My Butt Hurts stated, as with any treatment, whether that be western, eastern, or alternative, be sure to do your research and speak to your trusted doctor (and get additional opinions if you feel that's a good idea) before relying solely on anecdotal evidence.  

This disclaimer has been brought to you by the Crohnsforum.com staff, the letter D, and kittens.  So if you don't like the disclaimer, you don't like kittens YOU HEATHEN.


----------



## Guest

just to add to our Technical Admin's post, and to hopefully avoid any heated discussion which may arise from contraversial treatments being recommended by members, i would just like to remind all readers of our front page disclaimer....

We offer support, understanding, and friendship. However, please note we are not doctors, and any experiences, advice, and tips shared or given should be checked out with your medical care giver before acting upon - similarly Crohn's Forum is not responsible for any financial or physical outcome resulting from information given here. 

also, our forum is heavily moderated, and any inappropriate posts will be removed.


having said that - welcome to the forum, Matt - i hope you enjoy your membership here.


----------



## beth

mattko said:


> DMSO works like a charm for stricturing. You can be on your way to curing your crohns and be relatively pain free within 48 hours using a combination of pure DMSO and colloidal silver mixed about 70/30, then carefully applying to the site with a non coloured, non scented cloth or tissue.


A cure for Crohn's eh... sure you dont live under a bridge?


----------



## mattko

beth said:


> A cure for Crohn's eh... sure you dont live under a bridge?


How rude!


----------



## Rebecca85

Mattko- please don't be offended, we are all a bit touchy at the moment! I am glad you have found a treatment that works for you! But please don't assume that the treatment that works for you will work for us all. Crohn's is a very individual disease and people respond in different ways to different treatments. By all means, post some of your experiences here, and some facts or research about DMSO, and when I have time I can add it to our wiki.


----------



## mattko

Hi Rebecca. ok sure thing!

It's not every day someone compares me to a mythical ogre 

I've had *amazing* experiences with DMSO particularly when mixed with a solution of colloidal silver.

I have stricturing crohn's and have avoided futher surgery a couple of times thanks to DMSO and CS. 

Nowadays if I get any hint of pain in my lower right quadrant because of my stricturing and past scar damage caused by active flares I use this solution which works within 24/48 hours of application. 

I simply mix pure DMSO with colloidal silver 70/30 and apply it over my abdomen, and then leave it for a couple of hours.

I can almost guarantee that I'll wake up the next morning with no pain whatsoever, without having to reach for the dreaded 40mg pred dose. The only side effect appears to be increased more watery motions for a day or so. I think this is silver killing bacteria in the gut. It appears to be worth it though.

I've got through several bottles of DMSO and i'm still alive!, I've even drank small quantities.. though not the nicest of tastes i admit 

Where's you wiki at?

All the best,

Matt






Rebecca85 said:


> Mattko- please don't be offended, we are all a bit touchy at the moment! I am glad you have found a treatment that works for you! But please don't assume that the treatment that works for you will work for us all. Crohn's is a very individual disease and people respond in different ways to different treatments. By all means, post some of your experiences here, and some facts or research about DMSO, and when I have time I can add it to our wiki.


----------



## kello82

+1 on what rebecca said, buddy....please dont take offense.

please realize that many people on here have heard the promise of cure time and time again, from friends, doctors, and nosy neighbors lol. understandably....over time a dislike of that word is deeply engrained.

im sure youve been there too huh? were all in the same boat!


----------



## TMos

yeah, my buddy keeps telling me to eat worms.


----------



## mattko

Just to add... If you are interested in using DMSO topically just be very careful when handling it. Make sure you have uber clean hands and don't apply it with anything plastic, coloured or scented. DMSO is a powerful solvent and may leech these properties, carrying them into your tissues/blood. Not good.

I can highly recommend the new DMSO available at jacobs labs. It's been reforumlated to remove much of the nasty taste you get in your mouth (its major drawback) after application to the skin.





mattko said:


> Hi Rebecca. ok sure thing!
> 
> It's not every day someone compares me to a mythical ogre
> 
> I've had *amazing* experiences with DMSO particularly when mixed with a solution of colloidal silver.
> 
> I have stricturing crohn's and have avoided futher surgery a couple of times thanks to DMSO and CS.
> 
> Nowadays if I get any hint of pain in my lower right quadrant because of my stricturing and past scar damage caused by active flares I use this solution which works within 24/48 hours of application.
> 
> I simply mix pure DMSO with colloidal silver 70/30 and apply it over my abdomen, and then leave it for a couple of hours.
> 
> I can almost guarantee that I'll wake up the next morning with no pain whatsoever, without having to reach for the dreaded 40mg pred dose. The only side effect appears to be increased more watery motions for a day or so. I think this is silver killing bacteria in the gut. It appears to be worth it though.
> 
> I've got through several bottles of DMSO and i'm still alive!, I've even drank small quantities.. though not the nicest of tastes i admit
> 
> Where's you wiki at?
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Matt


----------



## mattko

TMos said:


> yeah, my buddy keeps telling me to eat worms.


helminth therapy... eeek. I'd have to be almost dead to attempt that! 

I believe it works for some people though.


----------



## mattko

Hey Kello,

Cool! no offense taken

Sure thing. I know what you mean. I'll definitely avoid using that word loosely here from now on.

Yes, you are right.. I've been there too   I got over excited one time and flew all the way to amsterdam to pick up a batch of super expensive THC Oil. I really thought it was going to 'cure' me. All i got was permanent red eyes and a nasty infection 

Matt





kello82 said:


> +1 on what rebecca said, buddy....please dont take offense.
> 
> please realize that many people on here have heard the promise of cure time and time again, from friends, doctors, and nosy neighbors lol. understandably....over time a dislike of that word is deeply engrained.
> 
> im sure youve been there too huh? were all in the same boat!


----------



## gringo43

....Not intended for drug use. No medical or other applications to the human body are advised or promoted for this product and such usage may be harmful. DMSO is quickly absorbed through the skin and can carry contaminants and impurities with it. Exercise care to avoid accidental skin contact especially to the eyes and face and/or wear protective gloves and clothing when using this product....


Right off of Jacobs Lab website...hmmm

Jerry


----------



## beth

Hardly rude. I asked a legitimate question...

We get many people come here looking for help, to take away information, to ask questions, a shoulder to cry on, or a thousand and one other reasons. Occasionally we get a few who claim perfect altruism, get very defensive at the slightest of questioning, and leave in a huff. Or get defensive from the off, even before anyone has made any suggestions of perhaps alterior motives being involved.  

Claiming a cure kind of triggers our alarm bells. If you are genuine I, and many others here undoubtedly, will be very pleased to see your story as Ziggy suggested in your intro thread, but I don't recommend leaving us perched on the edges of our seat for next weeks enthralling episode because that too triggers some unpleasant alarm bells.


----------



## mattko

They are exactly right and have to state that by law.

DMSO can carry contaminants as its a powerful solvent. That's why you have to be extremely careful when handling it.  But nevertheless it works like a charm for me, and there are others I know who use it with the same success.  I swear it works everytime I have bother in my LRQ.

If anybody is interested. I'd be happy to write a more detailed post about handling it and using it.

BTW. I'm not recommending or pushing this method of treatment.. just relaying my experiences. 

Right off for some Pizza.  Thats enough posting for me tonight. I've done enough damage to my reputation in the past 24 hours  I feel like this website's most hated.

Im sorry again for the overwhelming arrogance folks just trying to help.  I knew I should have taken my weeks holiday before I registered here.

Matt






gringo43 said:


> ....Not intended for drug use. No medical or other applications to the human body are advised or promoted for this product and such usage may be harmful. DMSO is quickly absorbed through the skin and can carry contaminants and impurities with it. Exercise care to avoid accidental skin contact especially to the eyes and face and/or wear protective gloves and clothing when using this product....
> 
> 
> Right off of Jacobs Lab website...hmmm
> 
> Jerry


----------



## ssv

Hey Mattko,

It would be good if you could post the pros and cons of DMSO.  My understanding is that there are some risks involved in its use.  Maybe you could mention what these risks are and what you do to minimize them.
I would also suggest the same for Colloidal Silver.  I have read that long term use of Colloidal silver can cause a build up of silver deposits in your skin and make you turn blue (googled some pretty amusing pictures of blue people).  

Regards

Paul


----------



## Blue Eyes

*DMSO and Colloidal Silver*

Hi Mattko,

Can you explain the DMSO and Colloidal Silver stricture treatment further? The DMSO is a 100% pure solution and Colloidal Silver is 70/30 mix. Where do you obtain the Colloidal Silver?

Thanks.


----------



## trekkie

where do you get your dmso i can't seem to find it>


----------



## ThanksP

ssv said:


> .  I have read that long term use of Colloidal silver can cause a build up of silver deposits in your skin and make you turn blue (googled some pretty amusing pictures of blue people).
> 
> Regards
> 
> Paul


That blue guy was quite interesting. :yfrown:  I've never seen anything like that before.  I found it amusing he chose to wear a blue shirt to complement his skin tone.


----------



## Creepy Lurker

> On September 9, 1965, the Wall Street Journal reported the death of an Irish woman after undergoing DMSO treatment for a sprained wrist although no autopsy was done nor was a causal relationship established.[11]  Clinical research using DMSO halted and did not begin again until the National Academy of Sciences (NAS) published findings in favor of DMSO in 1972.[12] In 1978, the U.S. FDA approved DMSO for treating interstitial cystitis. In 1980, the U.S. Congress held hearings on claims that the FDA was slow in approving DMSO for other medical uses. In 2007, the U.S. FDA granted "fast track" designation on clinical studies of DMSO's use in reducing brain tissue swelling following traumatic brain injury.[12]
> 
> DMSO exposure to developing mouse brains can produce brain degeneration.[13] This neurotoxicity could be detected at doses as low as 0.3 mL/kg, a level exceeded in children exposed to DMSO during certain medical treatments.
> 
> Glove selection is important when working with DMSO. Thick rubber gloves are recommended. Nitrile gloves, which are very commonly used in chemical laboratories, have been found to dissolve rapidly with exposure to DMSO.[14] Because DMSO easily penetrates the skin, substances dissolved in DMSO may be quickly absorbed. For instance, a solution of sodium cyanide in DMSO can cause cyanide poisoning through skin contact.[citation needed] DMSO by itself has low toxicity.[15] Dimethyl sulfoxide can produce an explosive reaction when exposed to acid chlorides; at a low temperature, this reaction produces the oxidant for Swern oxidation.
> 
> Recently, DMSO disposed into sewers caused odor problems in cities: waste water bacteria transform DMSO under hypoxic (anoxic) conditions into dimethyl sulfide (DMS) that has a strong disagreeable odor, similar to rotten cabbage.[16]


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dimethyl_sulfoxide

Not nearly as bad as Dihydrogen Monoxide.  Join the call to ban DHMO!  It's nasty stuff!


----------



## Rebecca85

None of the brain degeneration effects have been repkicated in humans. No one has ever died since. So long as proper precautions are taken during treatment, clinical grade dmso is considered safe. Www.crohnsforum.com/wiki/dmso

I do not use dmso myself, nor am I recommending it to anybody, however I feel that it deserves both sides of the argument to be presented.


----------



## ssv

Creepy Lurker said:


> Not nearly as bad as Dihydrogen Monoxide.  Join the call to ban DHMO!  It's nasty stuff!


Thats rubbish,  Dihydrogen Monoxide is known to cure many things.  Its just no pharmaceutical company can patent it and make lots of money out of it so they try to make people scared of it.  Ive been using to treat many things over the years. Ive used it for as long as I can remember and it hasn't done me any harm yet.
I will continue to use Dihydrogen Monoxide till the day I die.  I highly recommend others try it also.


----------



## Rebecca85

Wait, what is dhmo? And what evidence do either of you have?


----------



## Creepy Lurker

http://www.dhmo.org/facts.html


----------



## ssv

Oh, I can see this dhmo getting controversial.

I only have anecdotal evidence on dhmo.  Apparently its popular in Europe(so it must be good:biggrin.
Its great to use on things like burns, I burnt my finger the other day and put cold dhmo on it straight away and it reduced the effects of the burn and took away the sting.
I drink this stuff every day.  The more pure it is, the better it tastes.
I even use it for cleaning around the home.

I don't believe those scare monger tactics used at dhmo.org website.

Im not aware of any double blind studies being done, 

Im not saying that it will cure millions of diseases, but having the recommended dose daily will improve your general health.

I highly suggest you google Dihydrogen Monoxide and read a few sites until you get to the truth about it.


----------



## Creepy Lurker

ssv said:


> Oh, I can see this dhmo getting controversial.
> 
> I only have anecdotal evidence on dhmo.  Apparently its popular in Europe(so it must be good:biggrin.
> Its great to use on things like burns, I burnt my finger the other day and put cold dhmo on it straight away and it reduced the effects of the burn and took away the sting.
> I drink this stuff every day.  The more pure it is, the better it tastes.
> I even use it for cleaning around the home.
> 
> I don't believe those scare monger tactics used at dhmo.org website.
> 
> Im not aware of any double blind studies being done,
> 
> Im not saying that it will cure millions of diseases, but having the recommended dose daily will improve your general health.
> 
> I highly suggest you google Dihydrogen Monoxide and read a few sites until you get to the truth about it.


You need to open your eyes.  Do you know how many people are killed each *day* by DHMO?  Lots.

    Dihydrogen monoxide:

        * a major component of acid rain.
        * contributes to the "greenhouse effect".
        * may cause severe burns.
        * is fatal if inhaled.
        * contributes to the erosion of our natural landscape.
        * accelerates corrosion and rusting of many metals.
        * may cause electrical failures and decreased effectiveness of automobile brakes.
        * has been found in excised tumors of terminal cancer patients.

    Despite the danger, dihydrogen monoxide is often used:

        * as an industrial solvent and coolant.
        * in nuclear power plants.
        * in the production of Styrofoam.
        * as a fire retardant.
        * in many forms of cruel animal research.
        * in the distribution of pesticides. Even after washing, produce remains contaminated by this chemical.
        * as an additive in certain "junk-foods" and other food products.


----------



## ssv

Oh I love a good debate.

You are correct on all of the above.

I work in pathology labs for and used to work on DHMO purification systems. The systems used for purification have to made of a special plastic as it corrodes metal too quickly and risks leaking.
Also when combining it with hazardous biological samples you have to wear gloves, protective gowns and protective eye wear is recommended.  It can help draw the hazardous materials into your body.

But if used correctly in a safe and careful manner, it can do wonders for your health.

The FDA and CDC haven't issued bans or warning on it as yet.  I might just have to buy up in bulk now just in case they do.  I really don't think I could live without it.

To go a step further, in Adelaide where I live, the government are currently building a facility to produce dhmo.  They have worked out a way of extracting it from the ocean and mass producing it to be distributed in our drinking supplies.  No this is not a conspiracy theory, they are actually doing it.
Can it really be that bad for you?

I hope they never ban it.  If they do, there will be many people that will suffer by not receiving their regular dhmo therapy.


----------



## CindyF

*Interesting!*

I realize this thread started a while ago, but I'm glad it's here.  My cat has been quite sick with a thusfar uncured inner ear infection (after a month). This week we saw a new vet and he has prescribed (in addition to surgery) ear drops with DMSO in them.  He warned me that it has not been approved for humans (though some secretly take it for arthritis) and causes a bad taste in the mouth if it touches your skin, but no one dies.  He insisted that i administer it with gloves and gave me a supply of disposable gloves.  

Well, having Crohns and being sooo close to getting off the entocort and being in remission and on NO drugs, i had to do my research about anything that causes weird tastes in the mouth.... i'm sure we all know that if it affects the tongue, it affects the rest of the intestinal tract!  Glad to see this thread and to know dmso might help!!

Of course, as soon as my baby sees the gloves go on, she freaks out, so i have given it without the gloves and have not tasted anything.  Matt: thank you for the info about it leaching chems out of plastics... now i definitely won't use gloves!  (And hopefully it will help both of us)!

:dance:


----------



## David

Just a simple bump to see if anyone else out there has tried DMSO and what your experience with it was.


----------



## Cbail

I know this thread is old.  Sorry.

I have used DMSO from Jacob's Labs and also Nature's Gift and they both have worked for me in reducing inflammation.

I also combine the DMSO with Colloidal Silver that I make.  It is actually Ionic Silver.

The trick for it not to burn or irritate the skin is to put the CS in a spray bottle, wet your stomach, and then apply the DMSO.

When it starts to dry and itch, then spay more CS.

This treatment really cuts my inflammation down roughly 80-90%.


----------



## Alyssa's Dad

*DMSO works!*

Creepy Lurker and ssv, you guys are too funny. Yeah the solvent DHMO can be dangerous and lots of people are killed by it every day. But regardless, I will also continue to use it therapeutically till the day I die, and so will everyone on this forum ;-)

As to the solvent DMSO, which is much more controversial, after first testing on myself (from Jacoblab.com - most expensive but pharmaceutical grade), I used it on my 12-year old daughter after SERIOUS malabsorption and weight loss due to her Crohn's, and she finally began gaining weight (eight pounds in three weeks). 

Along with lots of prayer, we also began weekly Myer's Cocktail infusions, started using 1/2 tsp of MSM, Carlson's Norwegian Salmon oil, a Whey protein drink mixed with rice milk, organic PediaSmart (not PediaSure), and Oregano Oil (applied to the bottom of feet), and did an allergy test that showed sensitivities to gluten, wheat, dairy, and yeast which we have since minimized around the same time. AND we found a Pure Encapsulations enzyme specifically for breaking down dairy and gluten. I should also mention that we've been using Colloidal Silver and the Beck protocol pulser from Sota.com for a while. So I can't say what in particular resulted in her turn-around. 

I realize this may not be a whole lot of help due to our shotgun approach, but for whatever it's worth... We were desperate, as her weight was down to dangerous levels and her growth was stunted. But we are elated that SOMETHING or some combination of the above is working. She recently slept through the night two nights in a row without needing to get up and go to the bathroom - first time in 11 months. She's having to go less frequently with less discomfort during the day, is happier and more energetic, and has grown 1/4 inch in the past month also. I invite everyone to investigate these ingredients in case something may work for you. I'll be happy to post another entry when we see more progress as long as there is interest and receptivity. 

I have learned a great deal from this forum as well as CureZone.org (highly recommended). And I have and continue to do a tremendous amount of research to help our daughter. So I look forward to the interaction if and/or when I can add something more of value here.

I decided to try DMSO after reading the following article. Would love to hear from anyone who has some experience in biochemistry or related field who can qualify or disqualify Dr. Gregg's theories and findings. Of particular interest is the iron absorption and interaction issues: newtreatments.org/ga.php?linkid=1

More from Dr. Gregg (now deceased): krysalishealthnotes.blogspot.com


----------



## rlslmshdy

DMSO is FDA approved for treating inflammation of the bladder.  Thats the info I got off of webmd.


----------



## leithcote

Some other Quick snips from Wikipedia...

<snip 1>
Dimethyl sulfoxide (DMSO) is an organosulfur compound with the formula (CH3)2SO. This colorless liquid is an important polar aprotic solvent that dissolves both polar and nonpolar compounds and is miscible in a wide range of organic solvents as well as water. It penetrates the skin very readily, giving it the unusual property for many individuals of being secreted onto the surface of the tongue after contact with the skin and causing a garlic-like taste in the mouth.

Although it has some niche medicinal uses it also has significant known side effects. It has been promoted as a fake cure for cancer and other conditions.</snip 1>

<snip 2>
In Australia it is listed as a schedule 4 poison, and a company has been prosecuted for adding it to products as a preservative.</snip 2>

---

In our laboratory we use DMSO as a solvent to re-suspend compounds/drugs that are insoluble in water.  I am aware of clinical trials, where drugs have had to be delivered to a patient in a significant amount of DMSO, due to solubility issues - but it is not a pleasant experience for the patient at all.


----------



## Geee0h

I do not have Crohn's..   but, I can tell you. I have used this stuff since I was a small child. from bumps, sprains, broken bones, burns, torn acl, mcl meniscus, no surgery.  heals me VERY quickly.  DMSO is SLIGHTLY more toxic than H2o.  it can be dangerous if it's mishandled..    I've broken every knuckle in my hand, bone through the skin , healed in 9 days. stomach ulcers from excessive alcohol, and stress. healed in less than a week.  I drink the stuff when preparing for a fight, use it topically to help with joint pain, to help to chronic back pain.   as far as the FDA goes..  honestly, seriously ? lets not start...  Curing people, isn't profitable...


----------



## Alyssa's Dad

*DMSO progress update*

As an update, Alyssa has gained nearly 20 pounds in 2.5 months since adding DMSO and MSM (powder mixed in warm water) to her protocol that I developed for her, with a slow but steady increase. This is more than a third of her former body weight. She no longer has any discomfort or pain whatsoever during the day or during bowel movements (whereas her pain was so great she took a bucket with her to the bathroom in case she needed to vomit, because she had before). 

She was still having loose stools on average three times a day until I added organic (Organo) Silica from Silicium Laboratories a week ago. She now is only having one BM a day and it is completely normal! For the first time in two years, Alyssa is completely symptom free of Crohn's!! Her personality has bounced back and she is singing around the house, making new friends at school, able to ride the bus again, and cheerful all the time.

I attribute DMSO and MSM as the main ingredients for her sudden and remarkable turnaround. As an additional note, I only applied DMSO to her tummy (all around the intestine area) once or twice a day for two or three weeks). Sometimes I would also apply a layer of Colloidal Silver or Aloe with the application. We are also using DMSO for back and muscle pain relief among our family members and it is always noticeably helpful. DMSO was very nearly approved as a drug for uses other than the one mentioned in the post above. It is one of the most researched substances around, and it has never been shown to be harmful to humans at any dosage. 

Skin applications should be diluted to 60% to avoid irritation (for those with sensitive skin, especially above the waist), and ingestion can lead to a strong garlicky body odor. But other than these minor side effects, DMSO is a wonder "drug" that has many, many benefits, including for arthritis, stroke, and spinal injury recovery. Do a little more research beyond Wikipedia (not the best resource - at times quite biased, incomplete, and imbalanced) and you'll find there is a plethora of reputable studies and information available on DMSO.

I urge everyone who has an open mind to check out the information I found (info for the site in my previous post), written by the chemist Dr. David Gregg. Here's a short article he wrote on Mercola.com about combining DMSO with B-12 that may help with deficiencies: mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2008/01/02/dmso-and-vitamin-b12.aspx (sorry for the inconvenience, but you'll have to copy and paste the URL info and type in the w's because new members aren't allowed to post links until they've made 10 posts).

Btw, Alyssa was diagnosed with severe Crohn's from throat to bottom with an endoscopy and colonoscopy at Vanderbilt Children's Hospital in Nashville. After trying Asacol and Pentasa with little to no benefit, we were prescribed an immune suppressant, which we did not try. We knew surgery was around the corner. It was at that point I went on an intense search to find an alternative treatment that would work. Now I am thrilled to share our good news and have hopes that many others will also discover the joy of healing we have found.


----------



## jonathankavner

I just finished up a three day juice fast and will begin twice daily applications of CS and DMSO.

Question: how did you address probiotics with the CS? I'm presuming that the CS kills all bacteria in the intestines, good and bad, so at some time I'm going to have to seed with beneficial bacteria?


----------



## Ya noy

Umm, DSMO is an actual prescription medication that licensed doctors prescribe for conditions such as shingles and inflammatory bladder conditions.  Here's a link on
it from WebMD

http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-suppl...&activeIngredientName=DMSO (DIMETHYLSULFOXIDE)

It's also sold as an over the counter supplement, which is where the confusion here seems to be stemming from.  

The use of DHMOs as a dietary suppliment is highly controversial, and the usage for this purpose is not advised, but as we all know, other prescription meds., in particular, biologics such as Humira, carry known health risks, up to and including cancer.  

However when you are taking a prescription medication under a physician's care, the dosage is professionally metered, and if considered necessary, you are monitored for any symptoms of side effects that pose serious health risks.  

When purchased and taken as a dietary supplement, the preparation is not standardized, there is no professional metering of the dosage or monitoring of bodily functions, greatly increasing the potential that health risks will develop and not get caught in time.  

Apparently DHMO works really well on preserving organs for transplant, and this use has been approved by the FDA.  It is my understanding that this purpose has gained the approval of kittens and non heathens as well.


----------



## ismenio

Hi,

This is my first post, and just for one reason...my experience with DMSO vs CROHN

I have the disease from my 16, now i have 43 and the disease is in remission about 10 years.

From my 16 to 33 my life was a hell but i have used DMSO and i can confirm that is a pain killer and have improved my condition a lot, a can confirm that smell like rotten eggs and the taste in the mouth is bad but is better then the pain.

Just a advice about DMSO....be careful, is dangerous.

PS: I can´t say that DMSO have cured my disease, probably helped, but a cure ! I can´t say that.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

"What Are the Risks of Using DMSO?

Some DMSO on the market may actually be industrial grade. Industrial grade DMSO may contain a number of impurities that can easily be absorbed into the skin with potentially serious health effects.

The most frequent side effects from using DMSO on the skin include:

Stomach upset
Skin irritation
Strong odor of garlic
More serious side effects include:

Severe allergic reactions
Headaches
Itching and burning when applied to the skin
DMSO can also cause a deadly reaction when used in high concentrations.

Using DMSO by mouth can cause:

Dizziness
Drowsiness
Nausea
Vomiting
Diarrhea
Constipation
Anorexia
DMSO can increase the effect of some medicines, which can lead to serious health issues. Examples of such medicines include:

Blood thinners
Steroids
Heart medicines
Sedatives
The biggest concern of DMSO as a solvent is that when it gets on the skin it will cause anything on the skin to be absorbed. So be sure to wash your hands and skin well before using.

Pregnant women and women who are breastfeeding should not use DMSO, since little is known about its possible effects on the fetus or infant."

http://www.m.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/dmso-uses-and-risks


----------



## Seuxin

Hello,

I have fibrotic stricture on my Ileum and i bought DMSO + Coloidal silver...Will try and hop it could repair it !


----------



## Bets

Seuxin,

Bumping up!! Did you find success for the stricture? My daughter has large bowel narrowing and was wondering if anyone found dsmo useful for narrowing or wall thickening?

Thanks.


----------



## Tuff

http://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-l.../expert-answers/colloidal-silver/faq-20058061


----------



## Bets

I don't want to use colloquial silver. I want to use aloe Vera and dsmo according to jini patel protocol. Anyone tried it yet?


----------



## Damien123

mattko said:


> DMSO works like a charm for stricturing. You can be on your way to curing your crohns and be relatively pain free within 48 hours using a combination of pure DMSO and colloidal silver mixed about 70/30, then carefully applying to the site with a non coloured, non scented cloth or tissue.
> 
> DMSO is a super absorbent solvent so it burns and itches a little once it begins to absorb into your tissues. Dont be tempted to wipe it off it wont hurt you. Leave it on for a couple of hours if you can.
> 
> The DMSO will significantly reduce the inflammation and any scar tissue around the site. The 30% Colloidal Silver mixed in will sterilise the DMSO and also act on infections in your intestine. Most people with crohn's have these.  As DMSO is a solvent it will transport the siler colloids directly into your blood & gut walls exterminating the bad guys.
> 
> Don't buy standard DMSO thats used for horses. You need pure pharmaceutical grade DMSO like the stuff from jacobs labs.
> 
> If you'd like any more info. Please reply here. I'd like to keep my comms on this forum as public as possible.
> 
> Matt
> 
> :goodluck:



Hi Matt, 

I would like to know which Colloidal Silver you have choose for it? I have got 2 different options 14ppm and 25 ppm. May be you have something with higher ppm? 

Thanks 
Take care 

Damian123


----------

